# PM9 Test Run



## kowenjr (Oct 18, 2008)

I had ordered a PM9 with black slide and night sights a couple of months ago from my local shop. It finally came in and I took it out for a spin the other day.:mrgreen:Sweeeeet! Nice little gun. Has some pop but very controlable. I could have shot it all day if my rationed ammo supply would have lasted.
Before I went I cleaned the gun very good, did a quick fluff and buff and racked the slide the entire night before while watch the tube. It was so tight out of the box but was considerably better before I ever put one down the pipe. She ran 100% without even the thought of a hicup. I did the same thing to my KelTec P3AT and never had one issue the entire time I had it. I sold it to help fund the purchase of my PM9. 
I put the CT Laserguard on it and couldn't be happier. I took one of my Don Hume JIT slide holsters (#41) and used a razor blade and reached inside and cut some of the threads near the trigger guard and it fits perfect! Did the same thing to a Desantis pocket holster and it works great too. Looking forward to some more bonding time with my new best friend!


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Congrats! I know the feeling. Kahr makes a great little gun!


----------



## beretta-neo (Mar 11, 2009)

Do you feel like you lose any frontstrap space with that small area the CT laser takes up on the PM9?


----------



## kowenjr (Oct 18, 2008)

There's not a lot of real estate on the handle to begin with. It does feel like a better grip without it but it is still not too bad with the laser in place. The real booger is it really limits holster choices as of right now with not many manufacturers making them that will accept it with the laser. As I mentioned I did modify two that work pretty well. What I really want is a Crossbreed Minituck since I have the Supertuck for my HK45C and love it. The other thing is it does make the gun "feel" a little nose heavy until you put the magazine in then the weight of the rounds balance it out a bit. Overall it is a good combination and does what I want it to do. After all this gun is all about concealability and is not something your going to use for an IDPA match!


----------

